# "Townsville stockbroker says more falls to come"



## Solly (28 April 2009)

"A TOWNSVILLE stockbroker who forecast the 2008 crash is warning of an avalanche of margin calls, convinced the market is set for another rout of at least 30 per cent."

More from Tony Raggatt here;

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2009/04/25/50581_hpbus.html


If only there were more market wise perceptive analysts around from Townsville , maybe the recent financial tsunami could have been avoided....


----------



## doctorj (28 April 2009)

Solly said:


> "A TOWNSVILLE stockbroker who forecast the 2008 crash is warning of an avalanche of margin calls, convinced the market is set for another rout of at least 30 per cent



Right.

Guy in middle of no where predicts something.  Load up the shorts!


----------



## wonderrman (28 April 2009)

Maybe Garpel knows about this guy? He lives in Townsville I think. W.


----------



## helicart (28 April 2009)

One 17" CRT monitor
One Best and Less polyester tie
A desk without a view. 
A bad hair life.
Not a day over 26. 
From the town that gave the world Storm Financial

Yeee haaaa....


----------



## jonnycage (28 April 2009)

better buckle up team looks like we are going down!!  if only someone
had the balls to not pick doom and gloom.

but hey townsville is pretty cool, right GG ?  gotta admit its my home town
here in NQ. : )

jc


----------



## Pager (28 April 2009)

Funny some people ridicule this guy simply because hes based in Townsville ?, i don't know if hes right or wrong or have an opinion on the matter but had this been a Sydney or Melbourne broker working for a big firm who picked the 2008 market decline im sure many would be listening !.

Some people and i know a few choose lifestyle and location over the big city and/or climbing the corporate ladder.


----------



## helicart (28 April 2009)

Pager said:


> had this been a Sydney or Melbourne broker working for a big firm who picked the 2008 market decline im sure many would be listening !.




my young brother is a broker for a big firm and I don't listen to him.


----------



## Solly (28 April 2009)

helicart said:


> One 17" CRT monitor
> One Best and Less polyester tie
> A desk without a view.
> A bad hair life.
> ...




Maybe more credible than having "gold taps in the dunnies" as gg would say !


----------



## nomore4s (28 April 2009)

helicart said:


> my young brother is a broker for a big firm and I don't listen to him.




lol


----------



## alwaysLearning (28 April 2009)

helicart said:


> my young brother is a broker for a big firm and I don't listen to him.




haha, yeah that is funny lol


----------



## nigel foxwell (28 April 2009)

This is in no way an endorsement, but to balance the Townsville bashers out there, Daniel has raised his profile considerably in the last year and his Sextant report has been quoted by the likes of Rudi Filapek-Vandyck at FN Arena, and the AFR if I remember rightly.

I don't think he is a stockbroker, but an analyst, and he is a big Gann / EW fan. He has been calling a new low pretty consistently and has not wavered so only time will tell how he goes. 

Do I think his information is useable for trading? No. For investors? Possibly, but then again so is a 200 day MA.


----------



## Solly (28 April 2009)

Damn, looks like my attempt to stir up gg hasn't worked.....He's too clever it seems...


----------



## doctorj (28 April 2009)

My comment about ignoring this guy because he was from Townsville was facetious.  The truth is, just because he was right once, doesn't mean he will be right again.  He more than likely got lucky.  It's got nothing to do with an innate ability to predict the future.

It's like a guy going in big on red in roulette, winning and then telling all those around him he 'knows' it will be red again...


----------



## nunthewiser (28 April 2009)

"WEST COAST GERALDTON RAMPER EXTRORDINAIRE SAYS DEFINATELY MORE FALLS TO COME!"


----------



## Beenjammin (28 April 2009)

Here's my market forecast - I normally charge $150 / month but I'll share this one with you free. Sign up today and Ill include my trading bible "Trading like a Bunyip - secret strategies of the stock market billionaires" - valued at $675  - FREE!

The market is expected continue in its present state of flux, with significant falls and rises variously expected over both the long and short term. Areas to avoid are those with either direct or indirect exposure to the financial sector. However, large gains are forecast for solid businesses successfully penetrating new markets, resource stocks about to announce major new finds, and potential takeover targets. Investors are advised to focus on these key areas, as the top performing portfolios for 2009 are expected to be those diversified across the higher performing market sectors while being underweight in the less favoured areas. 

This week, trading with variable volume in most sectors is expected Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, with follow up trading on Thursday and Friday. A midweek pullback is possible, unless market conditions prove otherwise. The weekend is expected to be generally quiet. 

Gold, Silver and Platinum remain the focus of many traders in the precious metals sector with some of the strongest chart patterns in many weeks indicating a break up or down from the current level will more than likely lead to further price variance.

_This forecast contains forward looking statements based on theoretical quantitative estimates from third parties and may be subject to inaccuracies and unexpected market conditions. The author owns stock in several listed companies. _


----------



## nomore4s (28 April 2009)

nigel foxwell said:


> he is a big *Gann* / EW fan.




Lost me at the bold bit. Also the 10 year old computer screen didn't fill me with confidence either.:


----------



## Julia (28 April 2009)

Beenjammin said:


> Here's my market forecast - I normally charge $150 / month but I'll share this one with you free. Sign up today and Ill include my trading bible "Trading like a Bunyip - secret strategies of the stock market billionaires" - valued at $675  - FREE!
> 
> The market is expected continue in its present state of flux, with significant falls and rises variously expected over both the long and short term. Areas to avoid are those with either direct or indirect exposure to the financial sector. However, large gains are forecast for solid businesses successfully penetrating new markets, resource stocks about to announce major new finds, and potential takeover targets. Investors are advised to focus on these key areas, as the top performing portfolios for 2009 are expected to be those diversified across the higher performing market sectors while being underweight in the less favoured areas.
> 
> ...




Wow, for insights like that $150 per month is a steal.  Sign me up.


----------

